# How to grow java moss without c02



## PlantsAndMe (Apr 3, 2005)

When I first bought the java moss, it was cheaper than the regular priced ones because most of it was brown. Now, I only have a few (about 10? moss) left. Planting in the gravel doesnt seem to work so I floated the moss in the 2 wpg (about 4 inches from the bulb) and that too doesn't seem to work. I took one strand of the moss and left it inside a bowl with water and let it sit at the windowsill. Is there any other method to grow java moss? I plan to make a diy c02 soon in june when school's over.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

The best way is to tie the moss to wood or rock with some cotton twin. Untill you get the C02 hooked up you can use Seachem Excel for a carbon source.

_Are you using any fertilizers_?


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I think the reduced priced and brown color is the only problem you have with growing it. 

Like Trena said, if you get healthy moss to start with, tie it to some driftwood or a rock and it will grow, unless it's already dying. It doesn't like to be planted in the substrate, so it's best to do the tie down method.

I'd just pay the price and get a healthy starter portion, and it will increase in size very nicely for you.


----------

